# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  [Video] Dr. Robert Malone on Joe Rogan.

## unknown

https://odysee.com/@altmedia96:2/dr-...erience-1093:e

----------


## unknown

Just started watching the video, but Dr. Malone had a lot of praise for this video, his final tweet. 

https://rumble.com/vqx3kb-the-pfizer...than-good.html

----------


## dannno

Excellent. This is required viewing.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Will definitely watch this later.

----------


## unknown

Some of the information hes been dropping so far.  

https://wethepundit.com/death-senten...r-rick-bright/

https://gettr.com/post/pej12f3696

https://aapsonline.org/fda-bureaucra...arly-covid-19/

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

I am only about an hour into this but so far my IQ has gone up about 10 points.

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

Wow moment nugget at about 1:30.  The famous Atlantic attack article on Dr. Malone was funded by Facebook Mark Zuckerberg!

----------


## unknown

> Wow moment nugget at about 1:30.  The famous Atlantic attack article on Dr. Malone was funded by Facebook Mark Zuckerberg!


Funny thing about that article which was absolutely meant to be a hit piece, about half way through, it seems like the author switched sides...

----------


## donnay

A MUST WATCH!

https://philosophers-stone.info/2022...ember-31-2021/

----------


## dannno

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...)-on-Joe-Rogan

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Joe Rogan Interview With Dr. Robert Malone, MD

----------


## James_Madison_Lives

Has this thread been buried?

----------


## Working Poor

Well what to do about it? Is big pharma and the medical industrial complex and all their share holders going down? Get back to me when  they do. 

All these people whining about it is doing a lot of good right? The solution is so simple: STOP BUYING THEIR BS.

----------


## unknown

> Has this thread been buried?


I think it was moved?

----------


## BortSimpson

https://rumble.com/vrrdsc-dr.-robert...ll-interv.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I think it was moved?


When other threads are merged, sometimes it goes to the sub-forum of the most recent thread. Just merged it, and now it is back in the Coronavirus sub-forum. It is a major story, so it could fit into several sub-forums.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

